# Hello!! Pics of Middle School I just Finished



## ABC Inst (Sep 6, 2008)

Located in Roseville,CA
LEED Certified Gold Project


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello, welcome to painttalk. I dont believe you have introduced yourself. Nice job on the middle school. The photography is unbelievable. Do you have more pics? The company that you used, DigitalSky.us, would you be willing to share information about them? Or would you feel weird promoting them in this forum? I could use a really good photography company for our finished projects.


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a hard time believing this. But the Middle is painting is very nice. 

**Stolen Pictures**


----------



## ABC Inst (Sep 6, 2008)

*Stolen Pictures?????????*

Thats absurd,
I do big projects you little house mouse!!!!
I have a hard time believing Im being put in question regarding my post
by a nobody!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Calling a member a "little house mouse" and a "nobody" won't get you far around here, especially when you only have 2 posts yourself. What, no introduction? Who are you? What is the name of your company? Where are you from? You just come barreling in and post up a couple pro photos and expect everyone to be impressed? I'm not. But I'm also with Scott, welcome, and what's up with the photography?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ABC Inst said:


> Thats absurd,
> I do big projects you little house mouse!!!!
> 
> 
> > Whats up with the house mouse bullsh*t smackass?


----------



## ABC Inst (Sep 6, 2008)

*Not to be rude.......*

My apologies if I offended the forum but "I DONT STEAL ANYTHING",
so I was highly offended by the rude comment.
My name is James, from TSV Painting outta Sacramento,CA thank you
for the welcome.


----------



## ABC Inst (Sep 6, 2008)

*In response to the questions about the imaging..*

The companys name is Digital Sky out of Sacramento. I met the guy name Todd Quam while he was snapping shots of the project and was instantly intrigued being that ha had a digital camera mounted on a 16' rolling poll.
Check out http://www.digitalsky.us/ to see some more of his work.


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

ABC Inst said:


> The companys name is Digital Sky out of Sacramento. I met the guy name Todd Quam while he was snapping shots of the project and was instantly intrigued being that ha had a digital camera mounted on a 16' rolling poll.
> Check out http://www.digitalsky.us/ to see some more of his work.



See if you would have stated all of this in the first post, then you would have not gotten rude comments. 

When pictures come in from a new guy(1 post only) and they have a copyright on them, how are we suppose to know if they are real or fake (or from a hack)


----------

